# 93312, 93320, 93325



## coders_rock! (May 7, 2013)

Does anyone know if the above codes can be reported together. The POS is IP.
Thanks!


----------



## Twixle2002 (May 7, 2013)

we bill these three codes together for a TEE, but they can not be billed on the same day/encounter as a 93306


----------



## coders_rock! (May 7, 2013)

93306 IS also being billed on a split invoice with a different diagnosis. The insurance company is denying 93320 and 93325 as bundled to 93312.

What are your thougts?


----------



## Jess1125 (May 7, 2013)

It is possible to bill out a 93306 the same day as 93312/93320/93325. I have this happen every once in a while.

The insurance company probably thinks I'm trying to bill out the doppler/color flow studies with the transthoracic echo, 93306. This of course isn't correct as these studies are included in the work of 93306.

When I do bill out these codes separately it is because the patient on the same day had a TEE and I'm billing out the doppler/color flow in conjunction with the TEE which is OK as these studies aren't bundled into 93312.

I put a -59 on the doppler/color flow codes. Sometimes they are still denied and I need insurance staff to appeal with notes.

Jessica CPC, CCC


----------

